# Ms Lilly at ER Vet



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Ms Lilly
Started limping on her front leg. She broke
A nail on that paw a few weeks ago. Pain meds
and antibiotic for a few weeks. Everything was
Ok till this am. She wasn't putting all of her
Weight on the paw this am. When I got home
from work the joint above the paw is swollen.
Couldn't get her into my regular vet so I took
her to the ER. Vet wants to X-Ray is worried
it might be bone cancer. Now I'm freaking out.
She is in hood spirits wants to eat and play.
I'm suppose to go to Florida in the morning.
God I can't do cancer again. I'm praying right
now this vet is wrong.


Mike


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Sending Ms Lilly lots of prayers right now. Praying for good news for both of you.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

You are in my thoughts. Keep us posted


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

I am sending good thoughts your way. Please just be the darn nail again.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Please keep us updated- hoping for good news <3


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Praying for your Lilly..


----------



## SunshineValley (Apr 3, 2014)

Praying for Ms Lilly and you! May she get relief from her pain soon.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Given the history, perhaps this is an infection.

Holding you and Miss Lilly gently in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Temp is normal, paw is not hot to the touch. Vet doesn't think it's an infection. Waiting on X-rays. She is just resting on the floor right now. I'm scared out of my mind. Having lost two Goldens to cancer this just brings back bad memories. Just praying with all my might right now. I can't do this again.

Mike


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Holding you both gently in my thoughts ...


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

flykelley said:


> Temp is normal, paw is not hot to the touch. Vet doesn't think it's an infection. Waiting on X-rays. She is just resting on the floor right now. I'm scared out of my mind. Having lost two Goldens to cancer this just brings back bad memories. Just praying with all my might right now. I can't do this again.
> 
> Mike


Of course you're scared and questioning what you can do. And we know you love your girl and will be there for her, as we will be here for you.

Now is a good time to focus on what you want instead of what you fear. A few really deep breaths might help.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Sending positive vibes for Lily.....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm sending a big hug to you and a prayer that it's something really simple.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Aww... i hope they are wrong.. Praying for you and Lilly!


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

Sending prayers and good thoughts for you both.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Positive thoughts being sent out for you and your Lilly...


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks everybody for your prayers and good thoughts. Spent three hours at the ER vet, they say its not bone cancer! They say she has a real bad case of arthritis. Crazy thing is her front legs have never given her any issues. Her hips do if she runs and jumps too much so we try to limit that. She really hasn't done a lot of running this week, chased the tennis ball around the yard, doggie day care a few days this week. I'm just so glad its not the dreaded C work. I got myself all worked up. Just seeing my old girl laying in that room and hurting was bad enough. Ms Lilly is one of the gentlest and classy old girls I have ever known, never gives me any trouble just a joy to have around.

Mike, Ms Abby and Ms Lilly.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I hope its nothing to worry about.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I hated liking that comment about arthritis, but seriously glad it's not the C word. Especially bone cancer! 


How old is she?

If she is younger, it might be worth it heading out to a rehab vet and having something else done (water therapy, laser, acupuncture, etc) to get her comfortable...


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so happy it's not bone cancer.
My 14yr old lab has bad arthritic elbows. His x-rays looked very crunchy. He had noticeable swelling in the affected elbow.
I have him on a good glucosamine. 3-fish oil gelcaps a day, adequan injection once a month, and a low dose of rimadyl. I also have tramadol if he is limping badly. 
Along with the meds I've cut his 3 mile daily walk into 2-1mile walks.

I've seen great improvement in his limping and no more swelling.

Talk to your regular vet about what you can do to manage it.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Not bone cancer....Yippeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!

My Joker, now 13.5 years old, has arthritis, too. Weekly Adequan injections and Rimadyl have worked wonders for him in terms of restoring mobility. I hope you find something that works as well for Miss Lilly.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Relieved the torture of waiting is over. Good news given the alternatives. You will be able to manage her swelling and discomfort once you get a plan worked out with your vet. Hugs to sweet Lilly.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I am just reading this thread, I am so sorry you had to go through such a huge, stressful ordeal! I agree tank G-d it's not cancer, but arthritis can severely damage their quality of life! 

My 5.5 year old Remy was in so much pain from arthritis that he was nearly immobile for 2 months. Thank G-d we found the right pill! Within 2 hours he was feeling better, and within 4 days he was back to himself! 

Arthritis sucks, no doubt about it, but thankfully we have the brilliant chemists and doctors out there who have found infinite ways to make pain killers! I've always believed in better living through chemistry!


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Megora said:


> I hated liking that comment about arthritis, but seriously glad it's not the C word. Especially bone cancer!
> 
> 
> How old is she?
> ...


Hi Megan
Lilly is Ten years old and has been in great health for the most part. If she jumps off the decks too much her hips can give her some trouble so we try to limit that now days. She loves to swim in our pool but I have to keep the gate shut so she doesn't jump off the three foot high deck. She is doing much better this morning. She still has swelling but she is putting weight on it this morning. No chasing tennis balls for a while, her favorite thing to do.


Mike, Ms Abby and Ms Lilly


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thank goodness!! My Casey has arthritis in the right front wrist and elbow and when it acts up it can be horrible - this morning it is acting up so I gave him metacam and may be heading out to pick up more tramadol. 

But yes, the C word comes to mind when you see how bad and painful it is when they have a flare - my Casey is not afflicted constantly but will have flare ups; usually from playing too tough.

There is likely a combination of meds and supplements that will help Ms Lilly out tremendously, combined with exercise and PT


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

That is good news ..as far as the bone cancer. Pain meds, heat/icing the affected area might help and I would look into laser therapy if someone has it around you. Hope she starts to feel better soon! Stinks she cant play ball..but for the best!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

That's good news! Hopefully there's something that will lessen her pain.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

We took Jessie to a swim center where they do accupuncture for arthritis, there was a 14 year old German shepherd whose mom said it has done wonders for him. I wish I had known that when Casey was with us, I would have tried it.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Although I'm sad for the arthritis diagnosis, I'm so happy it's not cancer. Hoping the arthritis can be managed so Lilly doesn't experience too much pain. Good to hear she was walking okay this morning.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful news, only natural to worry about it being Cancer, especially after having lost two to this horrible disease. 

Sending my thoughts and best wishes for Lilly.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

So glad it isn't cancer. Hopefully, with the right medication, she'll be feeling better in no time.


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi Everybody
Thanks for all your prayers and good thoughts. I just got home from Fl and Ms Lilly seems to be doing much better. Still on her meds, will start to wean her off them slowly and see what else we can do for her. I sure love that old gal.


Mike


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lilly*



flykelley said:


> Hi Everybody
> Thanks for all your prayers and good thoughts. I just got home from Fl and Ms Lilly seems to be doing much better. Still on her meds, will start to wean her off them slowly and see what else we can do for her. I sure love that old gal.
> 
> 
> Mike


So glad to hear that Lilly is alright! Phew!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mike*



flykelley said:


> Thanks everybody for your prayers and good thoughts. Spent three hours at the ER vet, they say its not bone cancer! They say she has a real bad case of arthritis. Crazy thing is her front legs have never given her any issues. Her hips do if she runs and jumps too much so we try to limit that. She really hasn't done a lot of running this week, chased the tennis ball around the yard, doggie day care a few days this week. I'm just so glad its not the dreaded C work. I got myself all worked up. Just seeing my old girl laying in that room and hurting was bad enough. Ms Lilly is one of the gentlest and classy old girls I have ever known, never gives me any trouble just a joy to have around.
> 
> Mike, Ms Abby and Ms Lilly.


Mike: So glad Lilly is o.k.!! How old is she?


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> Mike: So glad Lilly is o.k.!! How old is she?


 Hi Karen
Ms Lilly is ten years old.


Mike


----------

